# How long should she be on rag?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 6 month old female who is doing rag work... because of the weather and road conditions and breeder/ trainer being busy, we only worked on rag about 4 times. She is great at it..! wondering how much longer she will be on rag until she moves to either puppy wedge or puppy sleeve. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog, trainer, your goals and training style. One of my dogs worked on a rag a few times, the other never ("oven mit" once during teething and then intermediate or trial sleeve).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can put her up til she's a year, and if she has it, she has it. Work on the OB and tracking(or whatever other exercises depending on your venue) in the meantime. My pup never really played with a 'rag' but went right to the intermediate after teething. I could have started him at 18 months with the same results.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I so thought this topic mean something else:blush:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:rofl: Snickelfritz, that thought ran into my head too.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

lhczth said:


> :rofl: Snickelfritz, that thought ran into my head too.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one LOL:blush:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol totally thought we were talking about her heat. U guys are not alone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I chose not to laugh or gag, at the title! Maybe an admin could doctor it up so it isn't so distracting!?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Snickelfritz said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one LOL:blush:


Me too...


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I chose not to laugh or gag, at the title! Maybe an admin could doctor it up so it isn't so distracting!?


Awww, well it is a GOOD title! 

I'm not into SAR, or tracking, or much obedience at this point at all, lol. 

But I think I'll keep checking this thread to find out what ragging is all about lol. 

Maybe I will learn something ! That would be impressive, actually. Because I'm lazy. 



Sorry to hijack your thread OP. :blush:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends on the individual dog. The most important thing is that you do NOT rush your dog. If your dog bites a rag, it will bite a tug, if it will bite a tug, then it will bite a wedge, if it will bite a wedge it will bite a sleeve and so on. So don't rush and work your foundation. If you rush the dog and screw up the foundation you will have to fix all the bad habbits later. That is much harder than waiting believe me.


----------

